# wagon plans



## the12catlady

does any one had a good sugestion for making a 4-wheeled wagon? - my 
hopes are a scaled down farm wagon basically. was going to use bicycle 
wheels, but i haven't figured out how to attach the wheels to the box 
of the wagon and it still be able to turn corners(i dont have a horse 
wagon to look at...). i was hopeing to train up 4 goats to pull it so 
it could be a little bigger and hold a couple of hay bales or bigger 
stuff.


----------



## heavenlyhaven

never thought about that!
how do Amish buggies go about?
hmmm...?...
their wheels are on straight axles 
the only "steering wheel" is the horse itself
hmmm...?...


----------



## heavenlyhaven

on phone with brother
Amish "expert"
he says the harness is attached to the front axel and there is a pivot pin in the middle of the front axel that allows the front wheels to turn and then the buggy and rear wheels follow just like a front wheel drive car - sort of
i was drawing on my paint proggy as he was explaining
lol
draw a "U" 
the 'critters' (as my brother would say - lol) go between the open end 
on the 2 bottom corners add wheels
in the middle of the "U" bottom add a little platform (?) with a pin
the trailer/buggy/whatever sets on the pin


----------



## enjoytheride

Doesn't Hoeggers sell a goat cart? You might look at those to get some idea. I think they sell 2 and 4 wheel carts.


----------



## the12catlady

it's a little intimidating for me to try to build something from a picture.... but seeing as i don't have the cash to just go out and buy me a wagon i guess i should just have a go at it huh? it'll be a good learning experience!! ..... or so i keep telling myself...


----------



## enjoytheride

There is a member - Adam? -who makes and sells goat harnesses for carts- he might have more info but I haven't seen him post in quite awhile. Maybe someone here remembers his online name so she can email him?


----------



## rlittlecritters

DW Farms, I think


----------



## Dreamchaser

I would imagine you could look at a Radio Flyer, children's wagon to get some ideas. They have a pivoting axle in the front.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

i am also going to make my wagon! i am planning a little nomadic spree...
i have drawn out several plans and know what i want, my problem is actually getting it together. i am a good scrounger and barterer but there isn't much around my area. :GAAH:


----------



## tallgirl

What a fun idea, my kids would love that!!!


----------



## Shelly Borg

My TS sells a huge wagon that is just the right size for 4 goats for under $200. I was looking at it last night and it could even be slept in it you put up sides.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

wow! under 200! i think i may just go on foot though. much easier. and cheaper!


----------



## Paige

I got a $70 four wheeled garden cart from TSC. I just took the handle of and put some welded shafts on it. I'm sure wood shafts would work too. It is only a one goat wagon but I know you can bigger ones just like it.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

OH MY GOSH!!! i just found this! THE PERFECT WAGON EVER!!!!!!!!
http://www.bobs-toyshop.com/shop/viewit ... roductid=0


----------



## Paige

@ohiogoatgirl I love that wagon!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

I KNOW RIGHT!!! it's like a pioneer wagon!!! i would SO die if i ever had a chance to buy one!


----------

